# Job Search Question



## kfrycpc (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope I'm posting this in the correct forum.

I currently reside in NJ but am relocating to the Cincinnati, Ohio area in mid-October or early November.  I'm going to be seeking a medical billing/coding position or something related.  My question is:  how soon do you think I should start sending out applications?  Especially to hospitals, etc. that usually take a week or so to start the application process.

Thanks, Kellie


----------



## TTcpc (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Kellie,

I have had to relocate several times over my career due to my husband's employment and I have found it helps to start researching what organizations you would want to work for and start applying about a month and a half early.  It also helps to send an email to the local chapter where you are moving to to introduce yourself.  Sometimes they are helpful and unfortunately sometimes they are not.  

Best wishes,
Tracey


----------



## kfrycpc (Aug 7, 2013)

twtcpc said:


> Hi Kellie,
> 
> I have had to relocate several times over my career due to my husband's employment and I have found it helps to start researching what organizations you would want to work for and start applying about a month and a half early.  It also helps to send an email to the local chapter where you are moving to to introduce yourself.  Sometimes they are helpful and unfortunately sometimes they are not.
> 
> ...



Hi Tracey,

I have contacted the Cincinnati chapter.  Just waiting to hear back.  I thought of applying maybe a week before but I think I will take your advice and start earlier.  It definitely can't hurt.  I'm having jobs emailed to me from monster.com to let me now whats out there and what kind of job market exists for billers/coders.  I'm also learning of new companies that way that I wouldn't have normally thought of to apply to.

Thank you for the advice!

- Kellie


----------



## TTcpc (Aug 12, 2013)

You're very welcome.  I have found out that a month or two is generally a good time because sometimes it can take a week or two for your application/resume to make it from HR to the supervisor, especially in larger organizations.  I had one place call me 6 months after I applied!  Most positions in the area that I live require a 30 day notice, so many are willing to wait for a skilled coder to give notice at their current job.  

I wish you the best of luck in your search!

Tracey


----------



## marcumyj (Aug 14, 2013)

I am currently looking for a biller/coder to start around that time frame.  Can you email me your resume?


----------

